# Used Eco-Complete & AquaSoil?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I just read the used Flourite thread and it seems that Flourite can be used for a long long time while maintaing it's plant-growing abilities. 

How about Eco-Complete and AquaSoil, can I buy used Eco-Complete or AquaSoil from someone, or should I use new substrate?

Thanks.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

about Eco- Complete, yap you can put a "USed one", thats what i have on my 20L all Used Eco. all my HC and Hairgrass are happy

For Aquasoil thats i dont know,but it will be good idea to ask how old is it.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

If you get the Used you can always mixing a new bag of Eco to help out. Or Mix Ferts in when you put it in tour tnak.

MAHA


----------

